# Best Butane Lighter



## hogx1

I am looking for the best refillable butane lighter. I am a zippo man but need a butane lighter. I want a lighter that will last forever, and *will* be afraid to lose it. I have tried several of the ones they sell at smoke shops and they all stop working properly after a while and or heavy use. I need a tank of a lighter, and I am sure I'm not the only one on here. Hopefully someone knows their lighters.


----------



## Flying Turtle

I've also tried many kinds and they always end up leaking after a few months. I think the one that lasted the longest was made by Imco (Austrian company). It was refillable, had a clear window around the fill port on the bottom, and used regular flints. Seems like it was model G77 or something similar. The body was plastic with an etched outline of a pipe on it. It also was pretty cheap (less than $10). Been meaning to look for another, but those 3/$1 disposables are so easy.

Geoff


----------



## [email protected]

Sarome SJ series.
Milled from a solid block of alu (no separate gastank :wow: ), flint ignition. :rock:


----------



## bruner

Strange, but my experience has shown that butane lighters (which use rubber gaskets to retain fluid), always fail over time.

I think your best bet is to look for a flint ligther that uses regular lighter fluid.

My best performers are antique lighters. If you click on the "lighter" link in my sig, my colibri lighters (German made, third and fourth from the bottom right corner) retain fluid longer and are more reliable than all the rest. I dislike zippos the most. They are terrible at retaining fluid... Ebay is a good source for such toys...

Dan


----------



## bexteck

I've got both a Vector KGM butane lighter ($85) and an EMS butane lighter ($45) I recieved as a gift. They are both very good lighters, but I like the EMS better because the platnium wire heats up much faster in it than the Vector, which takes a second or two and may not actually heat up at all if the butane flow is adjusted too high, making the EMS much better if you are expecting to be in a windy situation. Of the two, I carry the EMS every day, and the Vector when I am dressed up and need a lighter that looks classier.


----------



## JimH

A second vote for the Vector. I own a Vector Gear. It has never failed to light on the first strike in high winds or at 8500 ft altitude.


----------



## Frenchyled

YEah...another vote for the Vector Gear !!! 
2 month without recharge it, never failed, more than one year used it.


----------



## markk

Check out the Atoll Robusto Rugato at famous-smoke.com. Very sturdy. I have a couple and they're currently my favorites - and they're affordable. One of them has been in my car for about 5-6 years. Still works great. Large brass tank is a bonus.

The Old Boy is a similar design. Not sure where to get one but google should turn up a few.

If you have money to spend, the ST Dupont Ligne 2 is great. I've had one since 1984 and it still looks/works like new. The palladium is a great and durable finish. The silver, gold, or Chinese Laquer ones will show more wear if no case is used.

There are a few other great ones out there but I don't have any direct experience with them. But, if longevity is important to you, go with flint/flame lighters rather than torch types. Even the best torches like the original Blazer and the ST DuPont Xtend will plug up if you use them frequently.


----------



## hogx1

Thanks all for the replies.

I have been looking at the vector, can you guys that own them tell me how long you have owned them, and if they have ever failed yet? 

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

After owning a number of turbo/jet flame lighters I went back to the normal flame ones. the turbo/jet ones are very picky about the butane they use, and even than they tend to clog up after a while. Electronics (the piezo element) are also much more prone to failure as an old-fashioned flint ignition. :thinking:

I'm an avid smoker and I'm using my lighters a *lot*  , so my usage is probably heavier than average. (Self rolled cigs won't keep burning if unattended, so almost every cig is lit a couple of times...)


----------



## eart

What about the PB207? It comes up in pretty much every thread about lighters. I got a cheap canadian tire knockoff but it's still feel pretty solid.


----------



## hogx1

eart said:


> What about the PB207? It comes up in pretty much every thread about lighters. I got a cheap canadian tire knockoff but it's still feel pretty solid.




Something we all have to learn on CPF is that posting just a model number is not helpful. Not everyone knows what we are talking about. Please provide the manufacture and a link if possible.


----------



## greenlight

How about a flashlight mod or a solar cigarette lighter?


----------



## eart

hogx1 said:


> Something we all have to learn on CPF is that posting just a model number is not helpful. Not everyone knows what we are talking about. Please provide the manufacture and a link if possible.



I hope you don't take it the wrong way, but the very first link on google leads to the right hit: http://www.thetoolwarehouse.net/shop/BLZ-PB207.html

Actually just 5 minutes ago, my coworker used the canadian tire knockoff i mentioned earlier as a make shift soldering iron. Heat up a paperclip till it's red hot and resolder a bunch of contacts on a wireless usb nic. Nifty. This is the one I got http://www.solder-it.com/at2056.asp


----------



## bwaites

I have a Solo like this one:

http://www.elighters.com/solo-lighters-laser-trek-windproof-lighters.html

which I like, but haven't had long enough to get an impression on durability, refills, etc.

This one is cool and even has an LED!!:

http://www.solder-it.com/MJ-280.asp

Bill


----------



## markk

I have several PB207s. They seem to last the longest of the torches and they're rebuildable. Still, they plug up after a while. I've rebuilt them following instructions from the Cigar Weekly forums and they seem to work (usually for a shorter time than a new one). 

I do like torches, though, so I've taken to buying the $7.00 Blazer knock offs and refilling them a several times before tossing them.

Oh, yeah, it's important to use good fuel - triple or quadruple filtered. Prometheus seems good. Ronson is guaranteed to plug up a torch faster than anything.


----------



## Stormdrane

I use a Z-Plus torch lighter that fits into the zippo body. Works great, no problems, and inexpensive. You should be able to find one for under $15, just do a Google search, I got mine off eBay. I use mine for burning the ends on paracord lanyards/fobs. I've used a couple of different brands of butane and it worked fine with both(Zippo and Ronson).


----------



## Yooper

I bought a Colibri to take with me on a ski trip. It wouldn't work at my condo at the base of Steamboat Springs, about 6500' I think. I'm disappointed.

Is there a good online vendor for the Vector Gear?


----------



## hogx1

The only Colibri that I have owned that is almost decent is a table top one. I would not recommend the company. Very over priced, and low quality.

I think I am going to try a vector gear and also have heard good things about the old ronson veraflame. Going to see if I can get one from ebay.


----------



## [email protected]

The Ronson Variflame is a very good lighter, (I have 2  ) but IMHO the Sarome is much sturdier. 

You can't go wrong with either of them though, they are both as basic as can be, so not much that can go wrong.


----------



## xochi

Yeah, the old variflame windlites are excellent. Big tank on them and , if you've got one that doesn't leak, last a long time on a fill. I had a sarome sj and it is also a fantastic lighter (is yours HA3'd yet Bart? PICS Please). I did find the saromes a little small and my hands aren't that big. There is also an old sarome "gas" that is very high quality. It was part of a promotion from RJ reynolds many moons ago (30 years ago). I managed to pick one up in like new condition on ebay. The variflames are extremely wind resistant for a butane, traditional flame lighter.

I do agree with Bart, the torch type /piezo lighters really dissapointed me in terms of reliability. I also wouldn't buy a colibri on a bet. To be honest, every single lighter I've picked up, when compared to the build quality of the sarome sj and the "gas" and the old ronson, have just looked VERY cheap. I nearly bought a vector "gear" until I picked one up. It just feels cheap as well. 

Pipe smokers go on and on about Old Boy lighters. I'd imagine they are one of the few high quality lighters left and they are priced accordingly.

I'd really like a titanium lighter and I'm surprised that the only model available is a Zippo. 70 dollars for a little Ti box with a flip lid is silly. Perhaps sarome will see the niche and make something nice in Ti.


----------



## dfred

xochi said:


> Pipe smokers go on and on about Old Boy lighters. I'd imagine they are one of the few high quality lighters left and they are priced accordingly.



I assume you're talking about the IM Corona Old Boy. I have an IM Corona Double Corona cigar lighter and it is definitely the nicest lighter I own. (BTW, sorry for the ridiculous font on that second link...)

I've had it for 7-8 years and never had a single issue with it. Just fill it with good butane and replace the flints as needed. While it is neither windproof nor waterproof I would say does qualify as "built like a tank." I believe it is machined out of a solid block of brass, with the fancy shell put over the top of that. I "lost" mine once when it fell into the lining of a little-used sport coat with a hole in the inside breast pocket. When I found it about a year later it was still full and lit on the first strike.

The IM Corona's are made in Japan and are apparently marketed by Savinelli in the US. Not sure about other markets. I was unable to find a IM Corona Japanese site or other official homepage... 




Yooper said:


> I bought a Colibri to take with me on a ski trip. It wouldn't work at my condo at the base of Steamboat Springs, about 6500' I think. I'm disappointed.



I had a Colibri before I got my IM Corona. I did not abuse it and used the recommended butane but nonetheless had nothing but trouble with the thing. Went back for "repair" twice. In the end I simply could never trust it to actually work on any given occasion. The tobacconist sold me my IM Corona at cost to make up for the trouble I had with the Colibri... I think he eventually stopped carrying the Colibri lighters.


----------



## [email protected]

xochi said:


> (is yours HA3'd yet Bart? PICS Please).



There have been some delays, but I'm expecting the body back soon. 
I'll post pics when I have it.


----------



## M.TEX

Ok sorry for the bad picture ... Here is 2 " china " lighters. the silver one is also a 1 LED flashlight blue tint US$ 5.00 at HoneyFarms...and the Black one is WALLMART US$ 8.00 whaterproof light.
they work well. I don't smoke and I just use for other tasks.
so far they are ok. the silver one has a GREEN flame and the BLACK one has
blue flame. for what I paid they are ok...


----------



## cy

interesting looking corona's


----------



## Lightbringer

Costco has the Leatherman Supertool with the china lighter pictured in M.Tex's post (along with some binoculars). I leave them in my BOB for the car. The lighter is decent enough. 

I got a Vector after seeing so many posts about it. Its got a nice solid feel to it. however, its not as nice as i thought it would...especially considering the price. I usually have to double pump to get a flame...and thats after its lit up earlier in the day. my old rebadged eddie bauer colibri from target works first hit more often than the Vector. i'll prob hold on to the vector...just because...but still it is a little dissapointing.


----------



## SJACKAL

[email protected] said:


> I'm an avid smoker and I'm using my lighters a *lot*  , so my usage is probably heavier than average. (Self rolled cigs won't keep burning if unattended, so almost every cig is lit a couple of times...)



Man, that phrase sometimes get you framed by some nonsmokers whom sees and treat smokers as criminals or drug addicts. You know, with all the anti smoking campaigns. I am a smoker too and I have to admit that I am interested in lighters, cigarete rollers, boxes and stuff. Have you try Rizla products?

As for lighters, torch style lighters usually don't last long. I end up with zippos anyway.


----------



## Stormdrane

Well, I seem to have broken the button on my Z-Plus torch lighter. If I fiddle with it, I can get it to light, but something is definately broken or worn out with it. I've probably put it thru more use making my lanyards in the last several months than the average person would use it over a few years. So for $12 I think I got my moneys worth. I tried another torch lighter I found in the sporting goods section at wally world, but I think it has a pressurization problem as it's hard to light and doesn't want to stay lit no matter what I set the +/- dial on. I use premium butane so I doubt that's a factor. I'll probably just get another Z-Plus.


----------



## cyberhobo

I purchased a Lenk from Lowes hardware. It lasted less than two months. It is exactly like the MJ-280 Turbo-Lite (standard model). The Piezo electronic ignition system is what failed. No way to fix because it's located within the fused plastic casing.:thumbsdow 

Link for reference: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=66610-20605-LMJ-280&lpage=none - DON'T BUY THIS MODEL, IT'S JUNK!


----------



## shoeblade

I have the helios lighter from brunton. Its very well made, waterproof, locks closed and has an adjustable flame. You can get it for about half that price if your lucky. See here.


----------



## Samoan

dfred said:


> I assume you're talking about the IM Corona Old Boy. I have an IM Corona Double Corona cigar lighter and it is definitely the nicest lighter I own. (BTW, sorry for the ridiculous font on that second link...)



I loved my Double Corona. Worked the first time every time...until I managed to lose it.


----------



## tattoou2

I have a KGM Pinnacle that has been very good...nicely made, durable, lights on first try, long time between refills.


----------



## eluminator

tattoou2 said:


> I have a KGM Pinnacle that has been very good...nicely made, durable, lights on first try, long time between refills.



I want a lighter that will work outdoors. Maybe this one would do. I just got an Azen which is unaffected by the wind, but the fuel tank is so small I think I will need to refill it two or three times a week. 

This is what I found on the Pinnacle:
[highlight]Coupled with a large fuel tank reservoir, it allows a user to smoke 10 cigars or 20 cigarettes a day for 120 days without refilling.[/highlight]

But when I click on the "KGM's famous 5 year Warranty" link, I found this:
[highlight]For example, it enables a user to smoke 10 cigars a day or 20 cigarettes a day for 30 days without refilling.[/highlight]

Well either way it's a heck of a lot better than the Azen, but I have to wonder about their quality control.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I have a few questions too!

A: I'm not a smoker B: I won't use it all the time but would like it to work when I need it
C: Had a Zippo Lighter Fluid lighter that was always dry when I wanted to use it
D: Have had cheapy butane lighters leak from the lever being pushed while in my pocket
E: Don't have a lot to spend

What would be a decent flip top butane for me?


----------



## eluminator

I can't give you any useful advice, but in a semi humorous vein, I've always been intrigued by this. It just might be the answer for someone.
http://www.executivegiftshoppe.com/zifuca.html


----------



## tattoou2

eluminator said:


> I want a lighter that will work outdoors. Maybe this one would do. I just got an Azen which is unaffected by the wind, but the fuel tank is so small I think I will need to refill it two or three times a week.
> 
> This is what I found on the Pinnacle:
> [highlight]Coupled with a large fuel tank reservoir, it allows a user to smoke 10 cigars or 20 cigarettes a day for 120 days without refilling.[/highlight]
> 
> But when I click on the "KGM's famous 5 year Warranty" link, I found this:
> [highlight]For example, it enables a user to smoke 10 cigars a day or 20 cigarettes a day for 30 days without refilling.[/highlight]
> 
> Well either way it's a heck of a lot better than the Azen, but I have to wonder about their quality control.


 
If you smoke 10 cigars a day or a pack of cigarettes a day, one could get about 30 days, perhaps 35-40, out of a refill. I've never kept track, but 30 days seems right.


----------



## eluminator

Thanks. It looks like a good one. I'll need a bank loan to buy it though. 

In the meantime I bought a Varaflame Windlite and it should arrive in a couple of days. 

I'm still fascinated by my Azen. So far it is an impressive fire generator. It laughs at the wind. But it apparently burns butane like there's no tomorrow. I have the flame set as low as I can and still get the wire to glow red. I can hear the butane hissing whenever it's lit. That coupled with a small fuel tank makes it rather unsuitable for a smoker.

It seems to me the Azen is identical to the Windmill. If that's true, judging from the posts I've read here, my luck could soon run out. I've been feeding it Colibri butane and so far it's doing well.


----------



## jmy808

I have a Xikar lighter and it works just fine on premium fuel. Hasn't disappointed me yet, great flame, many lights off of a fill, smooth operation.
It is similar to the S.T. Dupont's Xtend lighter. Runs about 20 bucks if you search the net.
Rgds,
Jay


----------



## Grox

My azen was pretty flakey from the start.  It takes 3-5 clicks to light now.


----------



## eluminator

Grox said:


> My azen was pretty flakey from the start.  It takes 3-5 clicks to light now.


You didn't have to tell me that, I'd rather not know 

All the butane lighters I have used in the past would go bad. My current theory is it's from the crummy Ronson butane. I've switched to Colibri, but it will take a while to see if my luck has improved.

All I really want is a more wind resistant Bic. Actually I have a few. They are the Ronson Ronii lighters. They are my favorites, but they aren't being made any more and they wear out quickly.


----------

